# Puzzled !



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Maybe I am being excessively dim but can anyone explain something for me. Why do slingbows draw more easily than SS ?

I have black Theratube on one of my compact slingbows. It is a comfortable pull and feels just right. But when I do a slingshot of very similar size and shape...USING THE SAME LENGTH TUBES AND SAME DRAW !!...It feels like being back in the gym and not right at all.... too heavy and lumpen Maybe I am missing something obvious to you guys but I do not really understand why it should be so.

And it's not peculiar to the black Theratube. I like triple express Texbands on one of my favourite ringshooters...but quadruple bands (same sort) feel just right on my small starship slingbow.

I asked this question on the Catapult and Slingshot Group on Facebook and Mick said that he "could explain but wouldn't as it would take 2000 words" !

Could anyone manage it with fewer ?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I can make a guess, if the following conditions fit yours.

Your sling bows have a wrist support of some kind, does your SS have one as well?

If not, the extra support will help concentrate your muscles to only the draw. The SS without support, will require your muscles to be working on stabilizing the slingshot too so the draw will feel "heavier".

If your slingshot has support, I can't help you. Unless you grip differently from one over the other, then the less of the grip will seem like a harder pull (possibly )

I didn't count my words... Sorry


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes, both identically braced I'm afraid amigo. I just tried it out again...one straight after the other. I can manage the slingbow without a brace if necessary but my aim goes rubbish if I try the same with the SS


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Ruthie,

Do you use a mechanical release on the slingbow? If so it is obvious.

Are the black tubes on both catapults from the same batch? I noticed a difference with two different TBG batches as the manufacturer changed the formula of his product once.

Like LGD said the grip can be the key. How do you grip the slingshot? Exactly the same way you grip the slingbow?

Do you have a lugagge or fish scale? If so you could determine the draw force of both. You also could attach the slingshot setup on the slingbow and vice versus so you can find out if it's the tubes or the frame.

Are the prongs of the slingshot higher than the ones on the slingshot? If so you have more strain on your wrist on the slingshot due to more leverage.

We'll find out what causes this I am sure.

Cheers, Simon


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks like you use string to "Nok?" the arrow the two finger claw around the string gives better leverage opposed to the pinch with traditional ball bearings which works but is slippy.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks Simon and Luxor.

No mechanical release...though I am curious to try one. Fork height is more or less identical and the black tube is from the same piece ( I only got my first black and blue Theratubes a week or so ago so it's fairly new to me).

Yes, I do think that grip may be an issue here. The handle on the slingbow is very comfortable although the other isn't bad. And yes, it can feel a bit hard holding a large ball bearing or hexnut in the pouch. Perhaps I should put on a larger pouch. With the arrows I don't grip the string but have made a gripping point just forward of the arrow nocks and behind the flights with with lots of cord wrapped and glued. This feels very secure and may make a difference.

Perhaps I should persevere with the black on SS but I've just done one with looped blue and that is a joy to use. Maybe I'll save the rest of the black for bows.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

the only thing that i can think of is that the slingbows are either wrist braced or the grips are in a better position so they are more comfortable to pull.


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

Is your hand the same distance below the tubes on both the slingbow and the slingshot?


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Same rubber, same band length, same draw length and weight? My *guess* would be it's related to the different pinch strength required for each setup.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the help guys.

I think it does come down to grip at the pouch end...which would make a mechanical release VERY helpful ! Until such time as one comes my way I think I will put a larger pouch on ( Tobias sent me some beauties!  ) and just keep it for the big stuff. Also to use Charles' rods as they are much easier to grip than large steel or lead balls.

In the meantime the problems seems largely to have been solved. I just fitted tube holding loops and it feels a much easier draw. I can't actually shoot it yet as it is early in the morning and The Man is still asleep but it feels a comfortable pull and manageable without the wrist brace (though better with.)

WHY it should be better is beyond me. I am just a simple woodworker and the complexities of rubber are beyond my ken !


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

It's beyond my ability to ken too, but I have noticed the same with my pfs. When I use the heavy Tex tubes to propel an arrow the draw seems less than when I shoot a marble with the same shooter, pouch and rubber.

My cranium says drawing a bow is tougher than drawing a slingshot. Perhaps I steel my mind a bit more before drawing the pfs as a slingsbow? I hope that translates the way it does in my head.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> It's beyond my ability to ken too, but I have noticed the same with my pfs. When I use the heavy Tex tubes to propel an arrow the draw seems less than when I shoot a marble with the same shooter, pouch and rubber.
> 
> My cranium says drawing a bow is tougher than drawing a slingshot. Perhaps I steel my mind a bit more before drawing the pfs as a slingsbow? I hope that translates the way it does in my head.


Oh I'm SO glad I'm not the only one who experienced this. I was beginning to wonder whether it might be some sort of mental aberration on my part !  Truly the SS world is one of many mysteries!


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> It's beyond my ability to ken too, but I have noticed the same with my pfs. When I use the heavy Tex tubes to propel an arrow the draw seems less than when I shoot a marble with the same shooter, pouch and rubber.My cranium says drawing a bow is tougher than drawing a slingshot. Perhaps I steel my mind a bit more before drawing the pfs as a slingsbow? I hope that translates the way it does in my head.


That makes sense to me...


----------

